# Digifant II chip tuning questions



## MKII Golfman (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting a chip for the ol MKII 1.8L Digifart. I know AMS has a chip. but i've seena few things about a CSW chip..?? Whats the story with this chip..How do I get one??Anybody outhere got one of these animals?? Whats it like??How much r they?


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (MKII Golfman)*

check the MKII classifieds.


----------



## Jason Nevin (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (MKII Golfman)*

vw_pilot sells em.


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (john green)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=284195 
Sorry.......didn't have time to go and get the thread yesterday...but, I had time this a.m. Here it is...Bottom line it is just a higher fidelity microprocessing unit that feeds data back and forth much more quickly that the stock unit. EVERY review so far has exclaimed great low end response and great mid-range and high end pull....sounds good to me for a plug and play device!!


----------



## DagoGLI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (john green)*

Get the CSW chip,,,, it is cheap and it REALLY helped my Golf... much more power and throttle response... nice.


----------



## Dubjumper (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (MKII Golfman)*

I bought one from VW_Pilot and it was at my house(and in my car) two business days after they came in from Germany. It has made a huge difference in my car's driveability, at least it feels much more responsive, I have forgotten kinda how it used to feel, but my top speed jumped from 94mph(in a headwind) to 119 mph +(in a headwind) and that is worth the money.


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (Dubjumper)*

Good to hear. I am looking forward to getting mine. Waiting to here from pilot as we speak....he should be shipping soon! I will give a review after installation.


----------



## REDJETTAMK2 (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (john green)*

Yep!!! it's all true. I got mine yesterday, put it in the ECU exactly the way it was instructed, and I then let it warm up to full operating temp before driving it. AND DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I took it on the highway first thing, and my god 3rd, 4th, 5th has such good pull now. Off the start I can't notice much because of my huge 17's, but I do notice better response when it finally gets a good roll going. As soon as I use up this tank of gas, I will keep track of the mileage to see if that is indded better also.
But so far it's the best $115 U.S that I've spent on the Jetta, it's certainly put the best smile on my face. 
Get it!!! it's worth it. And it'll be even better when you do more engine mods.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (REDJETTAMK2)*

you couldn't break 100 man? im not trying to start anything im just wondering... cause my toaster has seen over 110 stock... i am really interestin in chipping it.


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

has anyone used some of the other chips, if so how were they?
I am looking for a few names to research


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (TomSwift)*

I believe that i read a post somewhere areound here about a company called Bildon or somthing like that selling race prepared ecu's for digifant II's By the way i would highly reccomend the CSW chip, it is very nice, everything i expected and more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TomSwift (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (eurozex)*

My plan is to get a Autronic ECU, so this chip would be used for about 6 or less months, so it's not like i'm going to need a race digifant ECU, btw it was posted in the Mk2 forums


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (eurozex)*

I mentioned the BILDON box but let me tell you guys....I also got the chip from vw_pilot (CSW)........you want to talk about AWESOME with a capital A?...Well that is what it is.....the chip rocks the house and is "single-handedly" the very best mod that I have EVER done to any VW for $100...simply transformed the beast!!!


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (MKII Golfman)*

I'm running the AMS chip in my Golf and I'm pretty pleased with it. The chip helped out off idle response and provides more fuel after 4,000 rpm. I can't help but wonder about these new chips that have come out. I'm especially interested in the Bildon Race Chip. It would be sweet if someone like European Car (don't flame me) could organize a Digifant 2 Chip comparison. They could test the AMS 1.8L & 2.0L Chip programs, the CSW Chip and the Bildon Race Program. I will say this the AMS pings like a mother with a 1.8L on a hot day even with 94 octane, ignition timing set @ 6' BTDC. Pings only on the 1st-2nd gear shift with stock AUG tranny.


----------



## vw_pilot (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II chip tuning questions (Digiracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I will say this the AMS pings like a mother with a 1.8L on a hot day even with 94 octane, ignition timing set @ 6' BTDC. Pings only on the 1st-2nd gear shift with stock AUG tranny.[HR][/HR]​That's exactly what I noticed when I used my friend's ECU with an AMS chip for a week or two while he was re-building his engine. Always had to carry octane booster... I love my German chip - if you want one like mine, look in the Classified A2 section and gimme a haller


----------

